# You can tell it's harvest time



## Burl Source (Sep 16, 2013)

Around here if you call the police for a burglary, assault or theft, they tell you about their budget cuts and won't come unless a crime is in progress and they have someone in the area.

But......mid September thru the end of October they are all over the place.
Because in southern Oregon and northern California, it's harvest time.

This photo shows the first of the season. All but 2 of the vehicles are feds or staters. 
They pulled over the white Mazda with guns drawn and all wearing bullet proof vests and put the guy in the back of the burgundy Chevy. We have been watching, but so far no bodies or bales while they are bagging and tagging everything.


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd like to comment, but I'm afraid it'll start veering towards the danger zone of politics:/


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 16, 2013)

It's really weird around here.
1st....I don't smoke pot or drink alchohol. My political leanings are more libertarian.
If people want to smoke the funny stuff it doesn't bother me. 
We don't get any burglaries or muggings around here from the pot smoking hippies.
But that is who the cops are after around here at this time of the year.

What really puzzles me is the fact that the meth labs around here are ignored by the police.
Everyone around here knows where they are but they never get busted.
You can watch the meth junkies age 10 years for every few months.
Plus they are the ones robbing and assaulting the people around here.

If the police want to go after the victim type crimes, the meth people is who I think they should be going after.


----------



## Twistington (Sep 16, 2013)

I guess they are protecting their donuts. :/


----------



## apicius9 (Sep 16, 2013)

Twistington said:


> I guess they are protecting their donuts. :/



:lol2::razz:


----------



## DevinT (Sep 16, 2013)

Yep, around here we have to lock our windows and doors this time of year, because people try and unload all of their oversized zucchini. Not quite the same, but funny none the less.

Hoss


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 16, 2013)

When the neighbors bring you zucchini....
make zucchini bread.


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 16, 2013)

:cop::cop::cop::cop::cop::cop::cop::cop:


----------



## chinacats (Sep 16, 2013)

I thought you lived in Oregon? What gives?


----------



## clayton (Sep 16, 2013)

DevinT said:


> Yep, around here we have to lock our windows and doors this time of year, because people try and unload all of their oversized zucchini. Not quite the same, but funny none the less.
> 
> Hoss



Growing up we grew a lot of our own vegetables and the whole mantra was bigger is better because it feeds more people. This worked fine for tomatoes, onion, potatos and such but certain vegetables were terrible when "mature". Huge zucchini and string beans still frighten me to this day and I would certainly lock my doors and windows if I had your neighbors too.


----------



## ecchef (Sep 16, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> What really puzzles me is the fact that the meth labs around here are ignored by the police.
> Everyone around here knows where they are but they never get busted.



'Nuff said. Business as usual. It's too bad that the tax payers can't write the law enforcement budget (for starters).


----------

